# Water Heater Shuts Off After 3 Minutes



## ak outback

atwood water heater starts fine runs for about 3-5 minutes then shuts down then a 20-minute wait till it will light again I've tried it several times same thing. anyone have any idea whats wrong?


----------



## CamperAndy

To run for that duration rules out a control board or burner fault. The only thing I can see that would cause that is the thermostat is faulted (opening too soon). You can test it with a jumper to bypass the thermostat and see if it runs longer. DO NOT WALK AWAY FROM IT WHILE TESTING IN THIS MANNER. Bad things could happen. BTW when it runs for 3 to 5 minutes how hot is the water getting? If it is getting to 150 to 160 you are getting all she is designed to do.

If you find it runs longer with the jumper then you can replace it with the same or get an adjustable one.


----------



## ak outback

I can feel the water temp change but nothing close to warm.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Have you tried the electric heater?

This might rule out the thermostat failing.


----------



## CamperAndy

Oregon_Camper said:


> Have you tried the electric heater?
> 
> This might rule out the thermostat failing.


Or confirm the fault, both the electric and propane heating are controlled by the same thermostat.


----------



## ak outback

what electric heater? Is that what the rocker switch on the back of the water heater is for?


----------



## thefulminator

You most likely have two electric switches for you water heater. There is on on the control panel inside the trailer where the grey and black water level indicators and water pump switch is located. The second is the one you found inside of the water heater door on the outside of the trailer. That one is supposed to be a kind of a failsafe switch for you so you don't accidentally turn on the electric element before you let water into the water heater. The intent is for you to hook up water to the trailer (or already have water in your fresh water tank), flip the lever on the pressure relief valve on the water heater to let the air out and then turn on the switch on the water heater before you turn on the switch inside the trailer.


----------



## ak outback

I took the cover off on the inside (under seat) I found a rocker switch mounted in a juntion box (in the off position)on the back off the water heater. I turned it on for a few didn't notice anything. that was before i knew it was electric/gas. I did bypass the thermostat it came right back on so i hope thats the problem Im gonna get a new one and see what happens


----------



## CamperAndy

ak outback said:


> I took the cover off on the inside (under seat) I found a rocker switch mounted in a juntion box (in the off position)on the back off the water heater. I turned it on for a few didn't notice anything. that was before i knew it was electric/gas. I did bypass the thermostat it came right back on so i hope thats the problem Im gonna get a new one and see what happens


Glad we could be of help. I am sure you will be happy once you get the new thermostat.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Sound like you found the problem...









As a bonus, you know know you have an electric water heater too. If you're on shore power, a lot of folks leave both on to help heat the water faster.


----------

